# Lt. Andrew Webster Found Dead During Seychelles Shore Visit



## Armymedic (2 Jan 2014)

Being reportedl currently:

OTTAWA – A crew member of a Canadian warship has been found dead while on shore leave in the Seychelles islands in the Indian Ocean.

The military has identified him as Lt. Andrew F. Webster, based out of Halifax.

Webster was serving on board HMCS Toronto, which has been part of counterterrorism and anti-piracy operations in the Arabian Sea for most of this year.

The Department of National Defence says Webster was found dead in his hotel room on Thursday afternoon.

The military says local police are handling the investigation but say the death is non-combat related and foul play is not suspected.

Defence Minister Rob Nicholson is offering his condolences to Webster’s family.


----------



## dimsum (2 Jan 2014)

RIP.  I wonder if he's the same guy who was on the Reg F MARS IV back in 2004.  Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## cupper (2 Jan 2014)

*HMCS Toronto sailor found dead during Seychelles shore visit*

Canadian sailor found dead while on shore leave in the Seychelles islands in the Indian Ocean

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/hmcs-toronto-sailor-found-dead-during-seychelles-shore-visit-1.2482382



> A crew member of a Canadian warship has been found dead while on shore leave in the Seychelles islands in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> The military has identified him as Lt. Andrew F. Webster, based out of Halifax.
> 
> ...


----------



## marinemech (2 Jan 2014)

May he R.I.P , and may they find the cause of this soon, for some closure for everyone


----------



## Nuggs (2 Jan 2014)

RIP. One of the good ones.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jan 2014)

Bad news.  My condolences to family and crewmates.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (4 Jan 2014)

Nuggs said:
			
		

> RIP. One of the good ones.



+1 

He certainly was one of the good ones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2014)

The latest:


> The death of a Halifax sailor while off duty in the Seychelles has been deemed accidental, but the Canadian military is mum on what caused his death.
> 
> In early January, the body of navy Lt. Andrew F. Webster was discovered in his hotel room in Victoria, the capital city of the Seychelles, an island country in the Indian Ocean, north of Madagascar.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile ....


> Canadian military investigators have ruled out foul play in the death of Lt. Andrew Webster in the Seychelles Islands, but a probe continues into a possible breach of regulations by personnel on board the HMCS Toronto.
> 
> Webster was a sailor on the Toronto and was found dead in a hotel room while on shore leave earlier this year. The Canadian Forces Military Police is refusing to say how he died.
> 
> ...


----------

